# Dearest NarutoForums citizens - don't panic!



## Kagakusha (Feb 8, 2007)

VB was being updated - hence the blackout. We apologize for the inconvenience. You may now get on with your e-lives. ^_^


----------



## Oompje (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to see it back  

*starts browsing the board*


----------



## Haruko (Feb 8, 2007)

Took forever. What was the upgrade for?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Feb 8, 2007)

Good to see it working again :3


----------



## Iria (Feb 8, 2007)

I had to actually pay attention to my responsibilities last night :S

Just glad we are back in business!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2007)

Iria said:


> I had to actually pay attention to my responsibilities last night :S
> 
> Just glad we are back in business!


It must've been hard on you. 

So, what's the deal with the search function, anyway? Mine still doesn't work.


----------



## Young American (Feb 8, 2007)

I've noticed the problem with the search function as well..


----------



## master of sand (Feb 8, 2007)

master777712  for the best amvs go here


----------



## Danse (Feb 8, 2007)

my search button has never worked on this site

but im glad its running again, i thought it was going to be gone forever


----------



## QuoNina (Feb 8, 2007)

The active users bar when viewing the thread is gone. At least for now. 

It does leave its trace.


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2007)

> The active users bar when viewing the thread is gone.



I have mine. 

I had the backup forums running, but only two other people remembered it and showed up.


----------



## QuoNina (Feb 8, 2007)

"Backup forums" ?? You mean imaginary forums? 

Tell me where it is, then 3 people will remember it next time.


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2007)

> "Backup forums" ?? You mean imaginary forums?



They're not imaginary.  They're the back-up forums.  

tsukihime 2 info


----------



## QuoNina (Feb 8, 2007)

That place is heck of deserted. xD I was excited for a while when I saw Dyro and Lexie posted. ...

Anyway. It definitely needs more advertisement if it's ever needed at all.


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2007)

> That place is heck of deserted. xD I was excited for a while when I saw Dyro and Lexie posted. ...



It's a back-up.  It's not supposed to be in use.  The forums weren't down for very long this time.  I barely noticed since it went down during Lost, and I went to bed shortly afterwards.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 8, 2007)

Lol, Backup Backup NF. ^_^


----------



## Hellion (Feb 8, 2007)

I had to actually talk to real ppl about the new Naruto Chapter.  Do you know how hard that was when they didn't know what Naruto was


----------



## Dre (Feb 8, 2007)

i was wondering why i couldnt get to the forums, i thought it was my computer.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Feb 8, 2007)

Yesterday, a part of me died.... PHOENIX DOWN! (Oh god.. that was really lame. I think another part of me died just now)


----------



## sj2k (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought it was me at first, then I asked other people and they couldn't either 

well, glad its back up


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 8, 2007)

I spent some of my time on another forum while NF was down...

*whistles


----------



## Dave (Feb 8, 2007)

hnka gdo        w


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 8, 2007)

An here I thought my computer had finally keeled over...CURSE YOU VB!


----------



## earthshine (Feb 8, 2007)

*panics*


NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah i was jammin at OPHQ during the blight of NF


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 8, 2007)

updated ? there still running  Powered by vBulletin Version 3.6.2. They did not update anything they "Fixed" a problem. Heck i have 
Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.6.4.


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Feb 8, 2007)

i didnt know it was blacked out or anything


----------



## Misa (Feb 8, 2007)

i dont see anything upgraded D:

Glad is back


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 8, 2007)

So it was all just a vBulletin update...? Well, good to see everything back up and running again.


----------



## Jannoy (Feb 9, 2007)

bubblymocha said:


> The active users bar when viewing the thread is gone. At least for now.



Yes, I have this problem as well. I don't know why I can't view it, but other members can.


----------



## Spiral Man (Feb 9, 2007)

omgomgomgomg
cannot live without nf.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 9, 2007)

I was asleep when this happened, so all's good.


----------



## King (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah, when it first happened, I asked TenshiOni if it happened to him to and he said yeah so I knew it wasn't just me. Glad to see the forums back up again but what was the update for, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Denimjo (Feb 15, 2007)

Never mind; it's working for me again. Thanks.


----------



## Gintoki (Feb 15, 2007)

Like acouple other folk, my 'active user' bar is gone, but other than that everything is working. thank goodness.


----------



## fennixfire (Mar 14, 2007)

I've been dealing with that alot, every time I want to post....or search...or go to the next page! But oh well! It's back!!


----------



## Azurite (Mar 15, 2007)

Isladi's name is so pity right now


----------



## Gaara (Mar 15, 2007)

Yay, no more updates!!


----------



## Besh Boa (Mar 18, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> I spent some of my time on another forum while NF was down...
> 
> *whistles



LOL I wish I could say the same....but I couldn't leave this forum for long...


----------



## Neji (Mar 18, 2007)

lol                  .


----------



## .:Maddog:. (Mar 18, 2007)

i didn't even know it had gone down........ haha


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2007)

I say we shoot Kaga


----------



## Germscout (Jun 16, 2007)

martryn said:


> They're not imaginary.  They're the back-up forums.
> 
> Link removed



still imaginary


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 13, 2007)

to u mabey but not to me


----------



## yuri (Sep 29, 2007)

Huh??? Wat blk out i just joined so i wouldn't know


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 29, 2007)

Taqito 43 said:


> Huh??? Wat blk out *i just joined so i wouldn't know*


Exactly. So why did you bump this old thread? Refrain from doing so in future, unless the said thread is still relevant.


----------



## carnage (Sep 29, 2007)

Dont worry undercoverMC we are due for the site to screw up some how pretty soon and it will finally give mbxx something to do


----------



## yuri (Sep 29, 2007)

o ok sry i will remember that in the future.


----------



## AKLEADER89 (Oct 23, 2007)

AN OLD FORUM I WAS ON DID THAT ALOT THEN JUST SHUT DOWN MAN THAT WAS SAD


----------



## Super-naruto (Feb 2, 2008)

so thats wat it was

this forum rulezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 2, 2008)

da fuck?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 2, 2008)

what noob revived dis?


----------



## Karmillina (Feb 2, 2008)

I suddenly noticed someone revived this. Some mod close this please? I can't delete my post it seems... unless I'm the only one who can read it XD


----------

